# موقع بالعربي مليء بالكتب و البرامج عن Gps,gis,cad



## Fateel (14 نوفمبر 2006)

اليكم الموقع القيم جدا

http://www.cadmagazine.net

و لكم مني أجمل تحيه

المهندس حسين فتيل


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (15 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور أخى الفاضل


----------



## shrek (19 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وسيم غنيم (3 فبراير 2007)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnk u


----------



## hamada81 (3 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## engramy (3 فبراير 2007)

موقع فعلا ممتاز


----------



## م/مصطفى جوده (4 فبراير 2007)

الله يكرمك يا Fateel


----------



## المستريح (9 فبراير 2007)

مشكور علي الموقع


----------



## zaen (13 فبراير 2007)

( يسلموا )هي كلمة مختصرة لمجموعة من العباراتـ ..


يـ : يعطيكـ العافيـة

ـسـ : سلمت أناملكـ .. سلمت يمناكـ .. 

لـ : لكـ حبي و تقديري .. لكـ ودي و تحيتي ..

ـمـ : منور أهلا و سهلاً 

ـو : والله نشكركـ


----------



## احمدعبدالجبار (15 فبراير 2007)

يسلمو على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## abd83 (25 فبراير 2007)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## محمد الخواطرة (27 فبراير 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## محقان الهندسة (5 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abdulnaser200 (7 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ykingd (28 مارس 2007)

شكرا ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## omar_k (29 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور يالكريم


----------



## عزيز4554 (30 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود كيمو (30 مارس 2007)

مشكورررررر


----------



## محمود كيمو (30 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abdsalam1968 (31 مارس 2007)

مشكور أخى الفاضل


----------



## reyad27 (10 أبريل 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roki10us (19 أبريل 2007)

مشكورررررر


----------



## المساعد 1 (17 مايو 2009)

*يسلمو على هذا الموقع الرائع*​


----------



## العباده (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا fateel


----------



## ali yacoub (17 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله الف خير و بارك الله فيك
*


----------



## جلال نوار (28 مايو 2009)

اتمني من ادرة الموقع توفير روابط للتحميل بلعربية دمتم في خدمة اعضاء الموقع اخوكم نوار جلال


----------



## محمدسندباد (15 يونيو 2009)

*( يسلموا )هي كلمة مختصرة لمجموعة من العباراتـ ..


يـ : يعطيكـ العافيـة

ـسـ : سلمت أناملكـ .. سلمت يمناكـ .. 

لـ : لكـ حبي و تقديري .. لكـ ودي و تحيتي ..

ـمـ: منور أهلا و سهلاً 

ـو : والله نشكركـ*​


----------



## محمدين علي (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## أبو ماجد (15 يونيو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*موقع فعلا ممتاز*​


----------



## التكماك (20 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي على الموقع 

بارك الله فيكــ


----------

